# No pellets in s masterbuilt ?



## ramman123 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi
OK I've gotta ask.
In the instructions for the masterbuilt it says chips only no pellets or chunks.
Chunks I understand but why no pellets ?
What about crushing the pellets up a bit.?

Just curious 

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

I had the chip loader blow out on my Gen #2,when I used pellets glad I had the hose handy

Richie


----------



## stainless (Jan 14, 2017)

Seems like I tried it before and it just caught on fire.  I tried many mods with my tray before I started using the amazin pellet holder.  Makes life so much easier.


----------



## ramman123 (Jan 14, 2017)

I've got a amaze I'm just doing the initial break in thing . After this I will use amaze probably exclusively


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2017)

Unless using a very small handful for a 30 minute smoke on shrimp, Pellets generate explosive gasses as they heat. A few minutes in you get a Bang and a fire...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

I have an old Gen 1 MES & before Todd invented his gadget, I used pellets & they never exploded or caught fire.

I guess I was pretty lucky!

Al


----------



## ramman123 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm going with JJs scenario and just use chips ! 

Thanks


----------



## stevhendrickson (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello I'm new to the forum. I just wanted to put in my 2 cents worth on this subject. I have had my second gen Masterbuilt 30" w/ remote for around 6 months now! I've smoked at least one to 3 times a week in it. Great little smoker except the inaccurate temp probes. I use a remote double probe thermometer anyways. As far as wood pellets go. I am exclusively using wood pellets for the last 5 smokes with great tasting meat and no fires. I always preheat for 30 minutes with the water try filled half way with hot water to get some steam going on. Then after getting my probes through the top vents and the meat the way I want it, I close the door and wait 5 more minutes. I keep a 5 gallon bucket with lid mixed with 3/4 hickory and 1/4 Apple wood pellets. I add 1/4 of the filling try with pellets and then, every 45 minutes add another 1/4 tray full till my meat hits internal temp of 150. That's smokey enough for me. The wood shavings, chips, and saw dust made my meat taste soutty. Nasty aftertaste. The pellets smoke a light almost white color. 100 per cent better flavor to my wife, family, and me as well. Thought this may help someone else. Have fun smoking gentleman.


----------

